# Slovenian: open-minded



## _Tasha_

Ponavadi so najlažje stvari najtežje.  Zanimajo me vaše variante prevoda _open-minded_ v slovenščino.

_Farmers are as religious and narrow-minded, lily-white protestant and patriotic, just as urban dwellers tend to be secular and open-minded._

Za narrow-minded obstaja prav lep slovenski izraz: ozkosrčen. V nasprotju z splošnim mišljenjem njegova protipomenka ni širokosrčen. Kako bi torej vi prevedli _open-minded_? Z eno besedo (če obstaja) ali opisno?


----------



## dudasd

In some texts in Slovenian I saw "*širokega duha*", I think it describes it very well.

PS "*Širokega pogleda*" could work too, I think (both in singular or in plural).


----------



## _Tasha_

"širokega duha" is a good suggestion, but to me it has a connotation of generosity; having a good heart, acceptings people for who they are, things for what they are ... I don't know. Maybe "odprtega duha"?


----------



## dudasd

Being a translator, I would always avoid "odprtega" because it's pretty litteral translation from English and doesn't sound Slavic at all. But I can't be much useful here for I am not good with Slovenian and can't compare the nuance with the same expression in Serbian/Croatian, where that phrase means "opened for new ideas", "full of understanding". Used with "pogleda", it would refer mostly to new ideas only (like in politics, human rights, women rights etc.).


----------



## skye

Odprtega duha se mi zdi kar dobra rešitev. 

Me pa zanima, kako si prevedla lily-white protestant?


----------



## skye

dudasd said:


> Being a translator, I would always avoid "odprtega" because it's pretty litteral translation from English and doesn't sound Slavic at all. But I can't be much useful here for I am not good with Slovenian and can't compare the nuance with the same expression in Serbian/Croatian, where that phrase means *"opened for new ideas", "full of understanding". Used with "pogleda", it would refer mostly to new ideas only (like in politics, human rights, women rights etc.).*


 
This seems to be what we're looking for here. At least to me.

And your suggestions are quite good even though you're not good with Slovenian as you say.


----------



## _Tasha_

We can definitely debate about "_odprt_", whether it sounds Slavic or not. "_Odprtega duha_" may look like a literal translation at a first glimpse, but I think it is quite often used in Slovenian. What do you think Skye?

_Lily-white protestant _was a tough nut to break. I found out that _lily-white _means restricted to whites only. Maybe you've heard of a phrase _white Anglo-Saxon protestans, _for example. I couldn't quite find a translation that wouldn't sound awkward, so any suggestions are most welcome.

This is my translation of the sentence:

Kmetje so ravno tako verni in ozkosrčni, vdani segregacijski protestantski veri in patriotski, kot so mestni prebivalci posvetni in odprtega duha.


----------



## skye

I think odprtega duha is ok and quite often used, as well as širokega duha, but the latter seems to imply generosity to me too. 

I think you've managed to find a very good compromise with lily white protestant.

I don't have any better ideas.


----------



## _Tasha_

At first I wanted to use _pripadni_ instead of _vdani_, but "pripaden" does simply not exist in our monolingual dictionary (SSKJ) or ortoghraphy dictionary (Pravopis). I find it quite strange, since the word is so often used.


----------



## skye

Interesting, I must say that I would never use the word _pripadni_ and I don't remember anyone using it, I'd probably say _pripadajoči_ or _privržen_, depends on the context. I did a google search though and found quite a lot of results for _pripaden_. Maybe it's a regional difference. I'm from the western part of Slovenia.


----------



## Tolovaj_Mataj

_Tasha_ said:


> Kako bi torej vi prevedli _open-minded_? Z eno besedo (če obstaja) ali opisno?


Če se vrnemo nazaj na prvotno vprašanje... v Velikem angleško-slovenskem slovarju so prevedli takole:


> *open-minded* [oup*nmaindid] adj (~ly adv)
> dovzeten, odkrit, brez predsodkov, nepristran


----------



## _Tasha_

Kaj piše v slovarju, vem tudi jaz. Vendar bi se osebno težko odločila samo za eno od ponujenih rešitev, ker se mi zdi, da šele vse skupaj zajamejo celotni pomen _open-minded_.


----------



## skye

_Tasha_ said:


> Kaj piše v slovarju, vem tudi jaz. Vendar bi se osebno težko odločila samo za eno od ponujenih rešitev, ker se mi zdi, da šele vse skupaj zajamejo celotni pomen _open-minded_.


 
Se strinjam.


----------

